# Img boa constrictor



## richyboa72 (Apr 2, 2018)

My Hypo img(increasing melonism gene) she should be nearly black by the time she is 3,Medusa she’s last night and was looking great,still to cold outside for some outdoor pics I measured her this week and she is 4.5ft and weighs 1100g she is two in a few weeks



















Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

My IMG medusa was chilling with my son Mitchell tonight and she decided she liked his hat better as a view point,she looks so glossy since shedding last week





My img shed at the weekend so took a few pics in the viv, chilling on her branch


















Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

Medusa shed last night and was looking great and glossy, she’s really Putting growth on now.added a few autumn leaves for some pics


























Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

Medusa continues getting darker








Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 3, 2019)

Awesome looking serpent!


----------



## richyboa72 (Feb 3, 2019)

Thanks

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


----------

